# needed 2 buy a good camera????? help needed..



## The Day Walker! (Jun 29, 2005)

hey pals...

needed 2 buy a good camera,,,,, so needed help.

i need a camera, of around 6-7 mega pixels.

the camera should be better then kodak DX7590.

cause i dont like the result of kodak dx7590.

budget, no tension, just quality matters,,,, but not more then 7 mega 

pixels...

thanx

TDW {RES}


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 30, 2005)

look at the tutorial section, i wasted bloody 3 days to gather that tutorial


----------



## Switch (Jul 1, 2005)

Just Curious... Why do you need a 7 MP... Are you gonna print pics more than A4 Size...


----------



## The Day Walker! (Jul 1, 2005)

ya bro...

i m gonna print them in a3 size...thats y i need

such a good camera...

can u help me out....

thanx

TDW {RES}


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 2, 2005)

In DigiCams Nikons are the best. But Canon is fast catching up. They both have 7-8MP cameras. Check out the models.


----------



## borg (Jul 2, 2005)

Man honestly speaking, kodak mostly makes amateur cameras. I mean they specialize in regular point & shoot, no frills cameras. They aren't all that high end, feature rich. If you are loonking for high end, professional camera, look elsewhere. Maybe Nikon, Canon, etc will be better choice.


----------

